# Melo 2 Tank



## xstrid3rx (22/4/16)

I have a quick one .

so i just got a melo 2 tank that im using with the vtc mini with the stock head using the standard .05 coils i was filling up with juice maybe twice a day but it seems with the melo 2 tank i end up having to fill three to five times a day . 

thats a big difference is this normal or is it just me? im using the standard .03 coil that it came with .

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/4/16)

xstrid3rx said:


> I have a quick one .
> 
> so i just got a melo 2 tank that im using with the vtc mini with the stock head using the standard .05 coils i was filling up with juice maybe twice a day but it seems with the melo 2 tank i end up having to fill three to five times a day .
> 
> ...


The newer the tank the more thirsty they get it seems. They all use varying degrees of juice so yes this is normal.

Some RTA get ridiculously thirsty like both the Griffin and Gemini just go through juice like nobody's looking. Its insane really I mostly drip now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The newer the tank the more thirsty they get it seems. They all use varying degrees of juice so yes this is normal.
> 
> Some RTA get ridiculously thirsty like both the Griffin and Gemini just go through juice like nobody's looking. Its insane really I mostly drip now.


Is dripping more economical on juice compared to an RTA? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Is dripping more economical on juice compared to an RTA?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Oh hell yes! I use some fat drippers running mean builds but I use less than a third of the juice I did in RTA. 

I keep my tanks for driving but since I got the Goon doing a Scottish Roll holds enough for most trips between stops.


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Oh hell yes! I use some fat drippers running mean builds but I use less than a third of the juice I did in RTA.
> 
> I keep my tanks for driving but since I got the Goon doing a Scottish Roll holds enough for most trips between stops.


Okay i see, so im assuming a RDTA like the Theorem has this benefit of juice economy? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Also.. With a dripper.. Do you have to remove the topcap when you need to saturate the wicks or do you drip directly down the drip tip? How often does the wick need to be saturated on a dripper? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/5/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Also.. With a dripper.. Do you have to remove the topcap when you need to saturate the wicks or do you drip directly down the drip tip? How often does the wick need to be saturated on a dripper?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


I remove the whole top cap not only the drip tip but this is a personal preference. Depending on your wicking style it can take 10 to more than 25 fat toots before you need to drip again. It seems like a hassle but it really isn't at all. You get a feel for how you like to drip we all are unique in the end...


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Oh okay.. I will eventually get there.. Im still new to vaping so just taking my time and finding out all i can

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

